# Happy New Year From Cradle of Liberty!



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

Its midnight here and Happy New Year to all from Southern New Jersey and the great city of Philadelphia where Freedom and Liberty were born!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

you made it njaco congratulations mate! welcome to 2008! heres one for you


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year Njaco!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year. More importantly - don't forget the USMC was born in Philly


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it me, or does it seem that the "City of Brotherly Love" being the birthplace of the USMC seem ironic? 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year, Chris. Sorry I couldn't hold out. But.... my head doesn't
hurt this morning !!

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

No prob, Charles, neither does mine for some reason?! Of course this industrial strength, Guatamalian backwash coffe helps.

Eric, we're just a conudrum. We got the best sports fans in the US though!


----------



## Freebird (Jan 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Its midnight here and Happy New Year to all from Southern New Jersey and the great city of Philadelphia where Freedom and Liberty were born!


Damn, I should have been there, I went to see the fireworks in Washington D.C., it was a real disappointment...  

Anyways Happy New years everyone!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uuuggghhhh too much noise,bright light goin back to sleep now, happy new years guys


----------



## Becca (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year everyone!


----------

